# vendor info



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

for those who do events, i am trying to get a booth at our local event in sept. just noticed they want liability insurance and sales tax license. do you all do that or just skip these kinds of events. also do you tack on tax or eat it? 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, it's easy to get a tax id #. Another thing it does for you is save you the tax when you buy supplies locally. If you milk your own goats, and use the milk in soap you sell, you're entitled to buy your feed, goat meds, wormer, etc tax exempt as well. Liability ins. may be the deal-breaker. Talk to your agent.

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You can get your own tax ID number via the internet. Here is Texas it is called a employee ID number. It takes about 10 minutes to do it on the internet, via IRS.gov and then you get your number etc...takes a few days to a few weeks for activation.

You can also find out how much liability insurance would cost you just for this event if you aren't ready to get liability insurance for your company. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Sales Tax # is from the State Comptrollers office and can be done online. ALso your regular liability insurance would suffice. I would not think you would be selling anything handmade if you didn't already have liability insurance.

http://www.window.state.tx.us/taxpermit/


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Liability insurance is hugely expensive by itself. But if you have any other kind of insurance-your agent should be able to quote you for a one time special event.
We do not do events that require this because it is one- unnecessary two- eats into our profits which are not huge anyway and three-enriches some shyster who came up with the idea. This is more of the lawyer culture invasive-ness that is driving our economy into the ground and making health care unaffordable. 
Once you have a Texas tax ID you can do everything online!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

With the sue happy culture I live in I would not sell soap or lotion without liability insurance. I like my home too much.
But you are free to do whatever you feel comfortable doing. 

For sales tax - I include the sales tax in the price of each item. It makes it easier on me and the customers. I do not have to worry about odd amounts of change since I make everything even such as soap $5.00 a bar.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

We include our sales tax in our $5 per bar price - it is just too much of a pain to deal with change at a show, especially when things get busy and fast. A lot of people appreciate not having to deal with the change and they have told us so.

We decided early on that we did not want to risk selling without having liability insurance. We've seen friends and family do nothing wrong and still get sued. We signed up at the beginning with the Soapmaker's Guild for $480. That's $40 a month to be able to sell soap. That's 8 bars of soap a month (~10 if you want to include cost to produce) - it is definitely worth it to me.

PJ


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

ok, what's the difference between the Tax Id # , i understand the sales tax permit. 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

When you apply for a sales tax permit they give you an ID #. You file everything with that number. It is the number you give your vendors so you don't have to pay sales tax on items you use to make your product.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

My advice would be to just pay the tax at the end of the show. Most in our area come around to the booths and collect. 
If you get a state ID number.. you will be filing evey month.. and I mean EVERY month. 

I would not have gotten one.. but I have an at home buisness... in our state.. hobbies do not have to have ID numbers.. but buisnesses that collect taxes do. 

So.. unless your going to be using that ID number regularly.. I would suggest you check with the organization who is sponsoring. and see if they collect afterward. Would save you a ton of red tape.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

In Texas sales tax is paid quarterly. I have never been to a show where the organizers collected the sales tax and submitted it. Every show I have participated in states that the exhibitor must collect and submit their own sales tax. 

Interesting how different states do sales tax.


----------

